# OK This is WAY off Topic



## rake60 (Aug 2, 2007)

A week ago I got a page for a phone call at work.
It was my wife.  She asked me if I could repair a 1940 Zenith radio.
I told her I could.  Then she asked if one would be worth $40  
I could see where that was leading.  Anyway it came home this evening.
After a couple hours of replacing a few critical parts it fired up and picks
up just fine.





It does look a little out of place next to _my_ other toys, but we'll negotiate
on what has to be relocated.  :wink:


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh thats nice, you can send it to my place if you dont have room.


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 4, 2007)

Rick here is one I need to repair.   Atwaterkent  Belonged to my uncle.  The lable is dated  1926


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 4, 2007)

Rick,
It must be terrible having to listen to all that 1940's stuff, maybe a radio from the 60's or 70's would have been better for you.

John


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 4, 2007)

Rick this one gets more stations


----------



## rake60 (Aug 4, 2007)

Is that an old crystal set?
Do you own it?  
Is it for sale?


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes it is a crystal set.  I never tried to hook it up.  A friend gave it to me several years ago.  I had better not sell it.


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is a telegraph coil.  It is pat. date 1917


----------



## rake60 (Aug 5, 2007)

My field of study in Tech school was electronics.
That was back in the waning years of the vacuum tube.
I still have an interest in the old equipment.
I have a 1979 Fender Deluxe Reverb amplifier that I bought for $25
I put $400 with of parts and months of time into restoring it.
You just can't beat the sound you get from tube electronics.

Have any other treasures?


----------



## Alex (Aug 5, 2007)

gt2ride,

I got a pair of headphones that might suit your crystal set. I paid 60 swedish kronor, about $8, for them.






Note the rather high impedance!


----------



## jagwinn (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi gt2ride,

Here is a link to information on restoring Atwater Kent radios.

http://www.atwaterkent.info/akArticles.html


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 5, 2007)

Alex  I have a pair just like yours. I bought them new years ago.  They are with my Allied hand book.  I can not find eather one of them 
I was in the Air Force and work B47 aircraft. Auto-pilot and compass systems.  Then for TWA for 21 years in the radio shop.


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Jagwinn  for the site


----------

